# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  مجموعة خواطر جميلة اتصرف صح! - كلنا ممكن ننجح!

## نور عبدالرحمن

الحياة لا تخلو من الخيبات لكن من يضع نصب عينيه، أن حال السعادة والحزن لا يدوم لأحد، فإنّه يعيش حياته ببساطتها، ويغتنم كلّ الفرص فيها، بل ويخلق من اللاشيء فرحاً، حتى وإن كان حظّه من الخيبات يفوق نصيبه من السعادة.


الصمت هو العلم الأصعب من علم الكلام، يصعب أحياناً تفسيره وهو أفضل جواب لبعض الأسئلة، وقيل قديماً: أنّ الصمت إجابة رائعة لا يتقنها الآخرون.


ربما عجزت روحي أن تلقاك وعجزت عيني أن تراك.. ولكن لم يعجز قلبي أن ينساك.. إذا العين لم تراك فالقلب لن ينساك.


تعلّمت أنّ الأمس هو شيك تم سحبه، والغد هو شيك مؤجل، أمّا الحاضر فهو السيولة الوحيدة المتوفّرة، لذا فإنّه علينا أن نصرفه بحكمة.


لماذا طريقنا طويل مليء بالأشواك.. لماذا بين يدي ويديك سرب من الأسلاك.. لماذا حين أكون أنا هنا تكون أنت هناك.


ما أجمل الحياة عندما ننظر لها بجانب مشرق.. وما أجمل شعاع الشمس عندما تشرق أشعته الذهبيه " بالتفاؤل".


ليس كل ذكر رجلاً، وليس كل رجل رجلاً، فكلمة الطيور تجمع الدجاج والصقور.


تعلّمت أنّه إذا لم يجد الإنسان شيئاً في الحياة يموت من أجله، فإنّه أغلب الظن لن يجد شيئاً يعيش من أجله.


تظاهر بأنّك بخير دائماً مهما عصفت بك الحياة، فالكتمان أجمل بكثير من شفقة الآخرين عليك.


اعلم أنّ لكلّ شيء حدّ ونهاية، فإنّك لا تدري إلى أيّ مصير أنت ذاهب، فالأمور على ما يرام في النهاية، فإن لم تكن كذلك، فاعلم أنّها ليست النهاية.


تعلّمت أنّ التنافس مع الذات هو أفضل تنافس في العالم، وكلما تنافس الإنسان مع نفسه تطوّر، بحيث لا يكون اليوم كما كان بالأمس، ولا يكون غداً كما هو اليوم.


ليس السعيد في هذا العالم من ليس لديه مشاكل.. ولكن السعداء حقيقة هم أولئك الذين تعلموا كيف يعيشوا مع تلك الأشياء البسيطه التي لديهم ويقتنعوا بها.
واقترحنا لكم: خواطر جميلة
***************************
- الموضوع مش ذكاء او موهبة ، دائماً الحظ مرتبط بالقدرة ، و الفرصة تعرف صاحبها اللي جاهز ليها ، لو 5 أشخاص قاعدين علي القهوة و عدي عليهم واحد عايز يبيع IPhone 7 ب 2000 ج ، اللي هيستغل الفرصة المحظوظ هو اللي يملك القدرة و معاه 2000ج في جيبة ، خليك دائماً جاهز .


- عمرك ما هتعرف تعمل فلوس من غير ما تعرف هي الفلوس أصلاً بتتكون من آيه ؟ و مصدرها آيه ؟ و قيمتها آيه ؟ و بعدين هتعرف ازاي تحصل عليها ، اتعلَّم اقتصاد .


- كل ما الوضع الاقتصادي يتدهور في مكان بتكتر الفرص ، لان المشاكل بتبقي كتير ، مهمتك انك توجد حل لمشكلة و تسوقها ، هتحقق نجاح و مكسب كبير .


- اجمل و أفضل فرصة ممكن تشتغل فيها علي نفسك ، لما يبقي في حد بيصرف عليك ?? الشباب الصغير يستغل المرحلة دي في حياته كويس اوي ، لان المسئولية مش سهلة .


- الادخار سلوك مش فكرة ، لو اتعودت انك تدخر حتي من مصروفك ، هتعود تدخر من مرتبك مهما كان ، اتعلموا و علموا ولادكم الادخار لانه أفضل طريق للاستثمار .


- رزقك هتاخده صحيح بس انت مش عارف هو فين ، علشان كده لازم تسعي في كل مكان حتي في المكان الغلط و اللي متخيل انه مقفول ، الانسان غبي ... الانسان غبي .


- اقرأ ، الكتاب الوحد ممكن يديك 100 فكرة و ممكن فكرة واحدة تغير حياتك ، الاستثمار في التعليم هو استثمار في الحياة ، و يمكن أقوي استثمار ناجح .


- الخسارة احدي أركان المكسب ، علشان تكسب لازم تخسر ، الذكاء انك تكسب كتير اوي علشان خسائرك متبقاش واضحة .


- ادفع ثمن كل حاجة ، متفرحش باي حاجة مجاناً ، لان بنسبة كبير هتدمر تفكيرك ، و اعرف ان قانون الحياة ان مفيش حاجة بلا مقابل ، حتي عبادة ربنا ليها مقابل ده قانون .
( مجموعة من خواطر جميلة جدا ستغير حياتك للأفضل )


- مفيش مقاييس للنجاح ، كل واحد بينجح بطريقته و في حدود امكانياته ، النجاح ممكن تكون ست بيت شاطرة ، ام او أب عظيم ، حياة مريحة بلا ضغوط ، اوعي تمشي وراء مقياس نجاح حد لأنك ممكن تكتشف ان ده مش انت في النهاية .


- اخسر المعركة بس اكسب الحرب ، ركز دائماً علي النتيجة النهائية مش المكسب او الخسارة القريبة ، اصنع رؤيتك .


- ابسط الأشياء هي اللي بتصنع اكبر الأشياء ، الجبال بتتكون من شوية حصي ، و بوضوا الملايين بتتكون مش شوية جنيهات ، اوعي تبص علي الصورة الاخيرة و تفكر تنفذها ، رجع كل نهاية للبديات بتاعتها هتلاقي نفسك جاهز ليها .


الكاتب: شريف سعيد


وهنا مجموعة رائعة من خواطر جميلة عن الحياة والفكر والفلسفة
*******************************************
كلنا ممكن ننجح و نحقق اي تارجت لو دفعنا الثمن ، اي وضع جديد محتاج تغيير و التغيير له ثمن بتدفعه من وقتك و فكرك و حياتك و أعصابك و قلبك ، محدش يقدر يغير واقع غير لو غير نفسه الاول و دفع الثمن .


- اي بزنس ممكن ينجح لو دفعت الثمن من تعب و سهر و مجهود و تفكير و وقت و مصاريف . 
- اي حاجة في الدنيا ممكن تتعلمها و تتقنها لو دفعت الثمن من وقتك و مجهودك و عقلك . 
- اي علاقة ممكن تنجح لو دفعنا الثمن . 
- اي فكرة حتي و لو مجنونه ممكن تنجح لو دفعنا الثمن مهو الي فكر يوصل للقمر كان مجنون زي اللي فكر يطير ، بس صدقوا نفسهم و دفعوا الثمن .
- اي حلم او هدف له طريق لتنفيذه بس لازم تدفع الثمن ، و كل ثمن علي قد هدفك .


مشكلة الناس انهم فاكرين ان الحياة مجاناً و غير مؤمنين ان كل حاجة في الدنيا ليها مقابل ، حتي عبادة ربنا بمقابل ، فدفع ثمن الحاجة اللي تستأهل بدل مدفع ثمن خسارتها ، ادفع ثمن اللي انت عايزة بدل ما تدفع ثمن اللي مش عايزة ، الناس الناجحة عارفة انها لازم تدفع ثمن كل حاجة و علشان كده بيستخدموا القانون ده من البداية ، والنَّاس اللي غير مدركه بيشغلوا دماغهم بيحاولوا ميدفعوش ثمن الحاجة و علشان كده بيدفعوا الثمن أضعاف في حياتهم .


اللي راكب عجلة علشان بيلعب بيبذل نفس المجهود اللي راكب عجلة علشان يوصل ، و اللي سهران يتفرج علي فيلم بيبذل نفس مجهود اللي سهران يتفرج علي فيديوهات تعلمية ، كله له ثمن بس النتائج مختلفة لان التارجت مختلف ، نصيحة " لما تحدد اي تارجت شوف ثمنه كام و ادفعوا "


الكاتب: شريف سعيد


وللمزيد من الخواطر الجميلة جداً عن الحياة والحب والفكر والفلسفة
من هنا: خواطر جميلة

----------

